# forum for australian shepherds?



## smason (Dec 23, 2008)

hope this is the best place for this question.

my parents are looking to find a good breeder for australian shepherds in the Northwest (Oregon). Does anyone know of any or a good forum site (like this one!) for australian shepherds?


thanks.


----------



## Alto (Nov 18, 2008)

Not quite what you asked for but I know that Pacific Northwest Border Collie Rescue does have aussies occassionally, & BC/Aussie mix pups frequently.

The oregon contact on this page can likely help direct them to a specific aussie rescue 
http://www.pnwbcrescue.org/dogs.php?ShelterId=OR

One aussie board that has some stunning working dogs & a breeder section so they could start here ...
http://www.theaustralianshepherd.net/aussieboard/index.php

What made them choose Aussies?


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I have aussies as well as GSD's..

I frequent this board, they may be able to direct you to some breeders:
http://members3.boardhost.com/RipleysRetreat/

Also check out the ASCA website that has a listing of breeders by state..

diane


----------



## smason (Dec 23, 2008)

not sure why they chose an aussie....i dont think they are 100% decided, looking at options. their english springer of 11+ years just passed away.

thanks for the help.


----------



## Alto (Nov 18, 2008)

I'd strongly encourage them to foster a few aussies for a local rescue/shelter before deciding it's the breed for them.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I'm with Alto,,if they've never had an aussie,,they can be a "shock" on the system )) Great dogs,,but most are pretty energetic..

Another site to check out if they'd be interested in fostering or adopting,, http://members.aol.com/arphinc/

They list dogs / puppies available by state..


----------

